# Thanksgiving Boston Nov 20 - 24, 2018



## jlynn13 (Nov 4, 2017)

4 nights only Nov 20-24 Thanksgiving 2017, 1-BR Boston Marriott Custom House.  Our loss is your gain, due to family emergency must cut short our trip.  Can shorten to 3 or 2 days if preferred.  Please call 514-865-7086 Jeannie


----------



## jlynn13 (Nov 11, 2017)

SOLD, thanks.  Nov. 10/17


----------



## jlynn13 (Nov 17, 2017)

ACTUALLY STILL AVAILABLE, 2, 3, or 4 days.  If you need a room for Boston last minute Thanksgiving Nov. 20, 21, 22, or 23, check-out latest 24th. but please call me 514-865-7086 as I will be already on the road in a few hours and not checking messages.  Jeannie


----------



## jlynn13 (Nov 18, 2017)

jcation13 said:


> ACTUALLY STILL AVAILABLE, 2, 3, or 4 days.  If you need a room for Boston last minute Thanksgiving Nov. 20, 21, 22, or 23, check-out latest 24th. but please call me 514-865-7086 as I will be already on the road in a few hours and not checking messages.  Jeannie



  This unit is no longer available, once and for all.  Thank you, E.C.  Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for checking this thread.


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 26, 2017)

jcation13 said:


> This unit is no longer available, once and for all.  Thank you, E.C.  Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for checking this thread.



*OMG! I cannot believe jcation13 is still beating a dead horse.. me. 
First of all, I NEVER said I would be occupying the unit.. from the beginning I told them it was for a friend, Donna. She lives in FL & had a son in NH who needed surgery in Boston.. surgery was not scheduled as yet due to Thanksgiving, and Donna stayed in NH 45 minits away in case. I told jcation13 that I did not need it due to that, so if they had someone else that called from their ad to please let me know.. 

They had a renter & offered me $200.. I paid $350. I told them I cd not afford to lose money.. I NEVER asked for a refund.. so, i put ad on TUG for $399. **I hardly call that CAPITALIZING!!!

*Furthermore, TUG ads are OPEN TO THE PUBLIC, and NOWHERE IN THE RULES DOES IT SAY U CANNOT RE-RENT A UNIT U PURCHASED ON LAST MINIT UNITS OFFERED! Many Tuggers do it.

They re-rented the unit & put the notification on MY AD the evening BEFORE they emailed me and I did not like the fact that they said ONCE AND FOR ALL IT IS RENTED! on my ad. That was RUDE.
I did NOT know they had re-rented it yet. Yes, they refunded my paypal, which I wont get until Nov 28, but I thanked them for refund, NEVER asked for it. Thank you.


----------

